# I.d. Tag



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

My id tag on the bell housing reads ND31 and has a cast number on it that reads 8N-B what does it mean


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

8N-B indicates a manufacture after serial number 263843 But with a side mount distributor. Yours may be an earlier built 1950 that still used the front mount as the 1950 8N switched mid year.?!?


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Now what does the tag ND31 mean


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

No idea!


----------

